# Are these spindles load bearing?



## Tara (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd like to remove these dated spindles.  It is likely they are load bearing, or just decorative?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2016)

Most likely not load bearing as the capacity of a spindle isn't enough to hold up much in terms of tonage.


----------



## Tara (Jul 6, 2016)

I wouldn't think they could do much, but just want to be sure they are "part" of the structure holding the weight.  I really would like to get them out of there but not at the risk of any damage.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2016)

To be sure you'll have to remove the drywall and see what the studding looks like.  That will tell us for sure.


----------



## Tara (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok, that is way more damage than I'm comfortable doing.  I know someone would charge me a fortune to look at it.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 6, 2016)

They are just decorative.


----------



## Tara (Jul 6, 2016)

Amazing how style changes.  These were probably considered a nice "feature" when built.  I could even live with them being just square, but they are too ornate for my taste.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2016)

I agree with others, they are nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tara (Jul 6, 2016)

So cut them out, a little sanding and paint, and no worries?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2016)

What you usually find is a screw in the center and a small nail that stops them from turning, so a hack saw at the top and bottom might be the tool.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 6, 2016)

Tara said:


> Amazing how style changes.  These were probably considered a nice "feature" when built.  I could even live with them being just square, but they are too ornate for my taste.



They are used even today to define space and social separations, where having left it open leaves the possibility for other elements.

Before just breaking them out, closely inspect near the top and bottom for indentations which will be an indication of finish nails. Driving them through with a nail set will reduce the potential for damage.


----------



## Tara (Jul 7, 2016)

Great tip about the nails.  Thank you.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 7, 2016)

Another Item is before you attempt to remove, cut the paint joint between the jamb and spindles with a knife and when you are doing the prep to repaint from the removal, rather than striping, original KILZ and automotive primers are filling primers, but there is a slight learning curve.

There are occasions when meticulous, and anally retentive are .


----------



## Tara (Jul 7, 2016)

I will definitely be meticulous.   There are some other things the former owner did hastily that make me cringe.  Our of those being that they painted the bathroom with a textured paint that has a gritty substance in it.  I hate it and I'm pretty sure they did it to hide some imperfections.  Can't imagine the night are it would be to get rid of it.


----------



## Tara (Jul 7, 2016)

Will i be able to remove that top board without causing sheet rock damage?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 7, 2016)

So, in the mean time you'll be polishing up your drywall knife skills.

Yes, after removing the spindles.


----------



## Tara (Jul 7, 2016)

This could drive me nuts.


----------

